# Realtek LAN not working [SOLVED]

## Krogen

I just did a major upgrade of my PC. Replaced everything except for a hard drive. Luckily, SATA is the same so I had no problem booting into the system. One thing that is not working is LAN. My motherboard, Gigabyte P55-UD3R, uses a RTL8111D controller for LAN. So I recompiled the Realtek driver into kernel, but no go. eth0 is not found, ifconfig doesn't list it.

According to this ~1 year old thread RTL8111D should be included in the Realtek 8111/8169 driver. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-717545-highlight-rtl8111d.html

I have 'green lan' disabled in the BIOS, if that makes any difference.

Thanks.Last edited by Krogen on Wed Nov 04, 2009 10:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## whig

Does the nic appear with lspci? lspci -k?

----------

## energyman76b

lspci first

second, it is better to have the nic drivers as module.

third, if you have just moved your installation, you are probably screwed over by an old udev rule. Grep for the old nics mac in /etc/udev or just remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## Krogen

Great, removing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules fixed it for me. Thanks.

What did that do, in more detail?

----------

## energyman76b

 *Krogen wrote:*   

> Great, removing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules fixed it for me. Thanks.
> 
> What did that do, in more detail?

 

udev writes mac-ethX pairs into that file.

Your mac changed, udev assigned eth1,2,3, whatever to it, because eth0 was reserved for the old nic.

----------

## energyman76b

oh, and please put '[SOLVED]' into the thread title.

----------

## JC99

I am making the jump to a 64 bit CPU and am currently trying to decide which motherboard to get. The board I am currently looking at uses Realtek RTL8111D for the onboard NICs. What kernel driver did you use?

```
Device Drivers  ---> Network device support  ---> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) ---> Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support
```

That is the only Realtek driver I can find in Vanilla sources. Is this what you used? I just want to make sure the onboard network cards work properly before I buy the mobo.

----------

## Krogen

I just used whatever was marked as ~latest in Gentoo sources a month ago.

Yes, that's the driver that I used. Works perfect.

----------

## energyman76b

Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

----------

